# C. walkeriana & Dream Weaver



## Roy (Sep 17, 2012)

C. walkeriana alba v. Deborah AM/AOC
The first walkeriana I've been able to grow let alone flower.






C. Dream Weaver 'Rudak'
A recent purchase but the plant has no roots so off came the flowers.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2012)

I can't grow Catts; but I'd love that walkeriana!!! :drool: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fbrem (Sep 17, 2012)

nice walkeriana!


----------



## petro (Sep 17, 2012)

Really nice looking walkeriana alba you've got there!


----------



## cattmad (Sep 17, 2012)

'deborah' is a nice clone of this, it's one of the strain now believed to be a dolosa or something, they were brought in by David Littman from Hawaii about 20 years ago, fantastic plants but the common consensus is that they are hybrids


----------



## Stone (Sep 17, 2012)

cattmad said:


> 'deborah' is a nice clone of this, it's one of the strain now believed to be a dolosa or something, they were brought in by David Littman from Hawaii about 20 years ago, fantastic plants but the common consensus is that they are hybrids



About 30 years ago I bought a mericlone of Catt walkeriana ''alba pendentive''
I think the original came from the US from the ''Orchidglen'' clone or something. 10 years after that a catt breeder aproached me desperate to buy a piece from me after hearing of the quality of this particular clone. I sold him a piece for 10 bucks. A few years later he was selling plants of walkeriana deborah. I'm 99% sure they came from a selfing of my pendentive.
They are almost identical. The quality in the flowers is remarkable in this strain and having grown a few different walks, I also beleive its some type of natural hybrid. But until someone can say for sure, we must continue to call it a walkeriana. Last year I crossed it with a coerulea walk. The seedlings should be ready for replate soon.:drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2012)

Both are nice. But the walkeriana is gorgeous.


----------



## Roy (Sep 17, 2012)

cattmad said:


> 'deborah' is a nice clone of this, it's one of the strain now believed to be a dolosa or something, they were brought in by David Littman from Hawaii about 20 years ago, fantastic plants but the common consensus is that they are hybrids



I agree, I've studied the walkeriana plants from Japan & elsewhere, this plant & var' 'Bette' are huge plants compare to them. Even if they were 4n, I really don't think it would increase the plant size so much. This is a division of the plant that was awarded so all I can do is comply with the label.


----------



## Roy (Sep 17, 2012)

I've tried to grow "pendentive", useless, might as well have tried growing grass in concrete.


----------



## Roy (Sep 17, 2012)

Has walkeriana 'Deborah' been used in breeding????? or 'Bette'.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 17, 2012)

I esp. like this walker. a lot !!!! Jean


----------



## cattmad (Sep 18, 2012)

Roy said:


> Has walkeriana 'Deborah' been used in breeding????? or 'Bette'.



Hi Roy, yes both have been. David imported about 12 clones, the likes of 'Laina', 'White Beauty', 'Bette', 'Deborah' and many others, all from the Orchid Centre Nursery in Hawaii in the early 90's. This strain was used to produce the lana coryell line, david did some siblings (cant remember the clones used) but got low germination and well as onto 'adonis' that had very low germination.

The clone 'GJW' is also from this line but was imported by someone else

I think John Francis did some breeding with 'Deborah'


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm partial to that Dream Weaver. :drool:


----------



## Roy (Sep 18, 2012)

cattmad said:


> Hi Roy, yes both have been. David imported about 12 clones, the likes of 'Laina', 'White Beauty', 'Bette', 'Deborah' and many others, all from the Orchid Centre Nursery in Hawaii in the early 90's. This strain was used to produce the lana coryell line, david did some siblings (cant remember the clones used) but got low germination and well as onto 'adonis' that had very low germination.
> 
> The clone 'GJW' is also from this line but was imported by someone else
> 
> I think John Francis did some breeding with 'Deborah'



Thanks Brad, mine came from John as did Bette. I could have got Laina and one or 2 more but 2 was enough not know if they'd grow for me. I'll try using this one & see what happens.


----------



## cattmad (Sep 18, 2012)

Roy said:


> Thanks Brad, mine came from John as did Bette. I could have got Laina and one or 2 more but 2 was enough not know if they'd grow for me. I'll try using this one & see what happens.



thse grow really easily, that was one of David's problems, they grew so fast when people bought divisions within two years they were selling divisions, now they are everywhere


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 18, 2012)

Roy,
I have a walk that received a HCC back in 93'. I got it from the original owner. It's a cross between 'Pendentive' X 'Hanabu' I have never seen nor heard of 'Hanabu' I assume its another walkeriana. There is something about the 'Pendentive' clone because the HCC clone I have, 'Isle Breeze' never, ever blooms from the bottom of the plant, always from the top of most growths. At the time of its award the plant had 4 flowers! I've never seen walkeriana bloom with 4 flowers.


----------



## Roy (Sep 19, 2012)

Just between you & me, I think there is a foreigner in the mix. The occasional flowering from the top of the canes I can accept but it defies all of the documentation from the days of Sanders, Veitch etc. Even so of the notes by growers of the 1800's & later note this. "Pendentive" seems to be the questionable plant.
This plant has canes at 4 inches tall & leaves 5.5 inches long with one new growth that didn't flower with 2 leaves. None of the plants I have show any signs of flowering from the base, only from the top of the canes.


----------



## cattmad (Sep 19, 2012)

Roy said:


> Just between you & me, I think there is a foreigner in the mix. The occasional flowering from the top of the canes I can accept but it defies all of the documentation from the days of Sanders, Veitch etc. Even so of the notes by growers of the 1800's & later note this. "Pendentive" seems to be the questionable plant.
> This plant has canes at 4 inches tall & leaves 5.5 inches long with one new growth that didn't flower with 2 leaves. None of the plants I have show any signs of flowering from the base, only from the top of the canes.



most of the strain david had will flower from the base on rare flowerings, maybe one in four or five years, but they will do it. It adds to the belief they are dolosa or somthing pretty close to it


----------



## Roy (Sep 19, 2012)

Checking IOSPE pic of dolosa alba & I can see it in this walkeriana?, no question but, dolosa flowers in the Fall, walker' flowers Spr/Sum. When does a walker' flower for other growers??
AOC awards show awarding times from May thru November, Fall to Spring.
This sort of adds to the 'hybrid' arguement, or does it?


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice Dream Weaver!


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 21, 2012)

I can remember a article from Roy of H&R in orchids or orchid digest a few years ago. If I remember correctly I think he said 'pendentive' was a hybrid and it may have even been dna tested. I will see if I can find it.


----------



## Roy (Sep 21, 2012)

It would be good if had been tested. I note that what was C. walkeriana 'kenny' is now called C. Snow Blind 'Kenny'. Good thing too.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 21, 2012)

Love the walkeriana Roy. I grew 'Pendentive' in Florida for a decade or so before I killed it. I found it to be a reliable bloomer while I had it...the loss was due to neglect, not difficulty in keeping it.

I enjoy looking at all the Japanese walkeriana when I go to shows here. The variation is pretty remarkable and you can't help but wonder if there isn't a bit of mixed blood in some cases - not unlike the situation with Neofinetia - "ah, we'll just add a few genes of this into the mix..."


----------



## Roy (Sep 21, 2012)

It happens across the board with orchids, "we'll just add this, no-one will notice", yeah Right, sure they won't !!!!!!


----------

